# 1st Annual Holiday Ride and Vintage Bike Show at Skatelab



## Skatelab (Oct 28, 2013)

I wanted to let everyone know about our Bike Show and ride coming in December at the Skatelab Skateboard Museum. If you live in California (or anywhere for that matter) we hope you can make it.  https://www.facebook.com/events/1419078921640450/


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds like fun! Will there be things (bike stuff) for sale?


----------



## Skatelab (Oct 31, 2013)

We hope there will be some vendors there but since this is our first one we are not exactly sure. We hope you can make it. Todd


----------

